# Taking a "Pulse" on the New Ed Parker American Kenpo Forum...



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 24, 2003)

Like
Dis-like
Neutral
Undecided


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 24, 2003)

I like it... but its not as active as I would have hoped.  However, its not really all that different than the regular Kenpo forum; just a tad bit more focused.

- ceicei


----------



## cdhall (Oct 24, 2003)

Like


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 24, 2003)

Where's the beef? Just kidding. I like the forum. Any chance of getting you guys to story board techs with pictures and walk through the techs frame by frame, or perhaps just open an Epak school in El Paso? 

don


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 24, 2003)

BTW, could Clyde come back?  After all, this was more or less his idea that got the EPAK forum going.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *BTW, could Clyde come back?  After all, this was more or less his idea that got the EPAK forum going. - Ceicei
> *



I agreed with him, that this forum would be a good idea, but [he] is the one that chose to leave, and was never "kicked out".  I also believe the door was left open for his return if [he] so chooses... the ball is in his court.

:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Like
> Dis-like
> Neutral
> Undecided *



1- too much movement from "general" to "EPAK".  Hurt my eyes a lot and my fingers 

2- are you guys serious this time about *polling*?????. I mean if MORE *dislike* than *like*, everything goes back to NORMAL????  Kenp community UNITED again  

3-Goldendragon 7, thanks for keeping "EPAK" alive. You are *mostly* AUTHOR of threads here.

btw, how long does this *poll* run??


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 25, 2003)

I like this forum, but I agree with Derek here to some extent. I think it is the technical forum that is now out of order, as most of the material posted there was EPAK related.

What about merging "that" forum with this one and leave the general kenpo forum for general comments or non EPAK questions?


----------



## pete (Oct 25, 2003)

if anyone remembers the SNL poll whether to save or boil Larry the Lobster  

seriously, i'd rather get input from various styles of kenpo in one place, rather than narrow the audience.

and, andy kaufman will never be on the show again.


----------



## Seig (Oct 25, 2003)

This forum was created specifically to keep the ideas from the other Kenpo systems out.  That was the argument from the people that wanted it.  The technical forum was left in place so that the others would have a place to continue to post their material (ie Tracy's, Traco, Kempojujitsu, etc...) There will not be a merging of this forum and the technical forum.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Are you guys serious this time about polling?
> *



Well, since I started this poll, I'll answer for myself, I was just curious as to what everyone thought so far..... As to "YOU GUYS", I'm sure Kaith and the Mods will review it but was really just to take a general "Pulse" to see if I was off base with what I felt was a positive direction.

Polls are not always accurate nor do they necessarily dictate which way the "owner" will go, but it does give some sense of interest.  On a close poll like the original one was, Kaith decided to give it a temporary try even tho the poll was close..... but felt there was enough interest to give it a try.  I'm personally glad he did, but it really all depends on the traffic generated by all the different "Ke n/m po factions.  

If there were a HUGE amount of KaJuKenBo, Tracy, KaraHo or other group posters, then I'm sure there would be a separate room for them with their own mods and such, even tho they may be under a "KE-N/M-PO SECTION" heading.

If everyone likes this Board in General I encourage to help support it with positive posts, questions, banner ad support (tell your instructors to advertise their studios here its inexpensive) and helps KEEP this on the air.  Subscribe to the Newsletter.... all ways of helping  keep a good forum alive and well, which we all like ....... even if you just come to read!



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Goldendragon 7, thanks for keeping "EPAK" alive.
> *



Well, thanks, but I would rather have a lot more involvement from the "floor" asking questions and having good healthy, intelligent, respectful "debates" {arguing gets nowhere and annoys everyone}.



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> btw, how long does this *poll* run??
> *



I set it for 21 days.

Of course all of this is just my opinion, I could be wrong......
 
:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 25, 2003)

Goldendragon7,

"KAJAKENBO" ????? gotta replace your "KAJUKENBO" keyboard

  

what do you do with "so so" votes if "dislike" votes are CLOSE to "like" votes ????


----------



## Elfan (Oct 25, 2003)

It has worked out much better than I thought it would but a lot of the EPAK sepcific stuff is taking away from the Technical Forum.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Goldendragon7,  "KAJAKENBO" ????? gotta replace your "KAJUKENBO" keyboard
> *



got it. Thanks.... [go back and check]



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> what do you do with "so so" votes if "dislike" votes are CLOSE to "like" votes ????
> *



Send them to Research & Development for further diagnostic review and then study the logistical relevance of public scrutiny as related to consumer education to determine if the fence is really situated and foundationally firm for the equitable evaluation of their vote, in comparison to the positive and negative movements that were expressed within this technical polling.
:soapbox:
:rofl: duh...... whadda ya think we do with em or better yet ...... what would YOU do with them? :shrug:  
artyon:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> :rofl: duh...... whadda ya think we do with em or better yet ...... what would YOU do with them? :shrug:
> artyon: *



i don't want to be BIASED or anything. If you guys don't know what to do with it, i would *suggest* you *generously* give it to "dislike* group.

do I hear AMEN from you ????


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i don't want to be BIASED or anything. If you guys don't know what to do with it, i would *suggest* you *generously* give it to "dislike* group.
> 
> do I hear AMEN from you ????
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Well, you are too funny..... and No I'm not going to give you an Amen....LOL

Re-read my post above, this was just MY poll to see what the general feelings were.  thats all.
So there are no "YOU GUYS" involved here 

Have fun:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Well, you are too funny..... and No I'm not going to give you an Amen....LOL
> ...



oh well, i at least ANSWERED your question " what would YOU do with them?" 

we had fun, didn't we ?

Keep all good stuff coming. Thank you


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> We had fun, didn't we ?  Keep all good stuff coming. Thank you
> *



Yes, and I'll try!

:asian:


----------



## JD_Nelson (Oct 25, 2003)

by seig


> This forum was created specifically to keep the ideas from the other Kenpo systems out. That was the argument from the people that wanted it. The technical forum was left in place so that the others would have a place to continue to post their material (ie Tracy's, Traco, Kempojujitsu, etc...) There will not be a merging of this forum and the technical forum.



In pulling a majority of the topics out of the technical forum it has retarded my ability to avoid this forum.  I also notice that Mr. Conatser post quality has increased with this EPAK specific forum instead of the more fun and games that were more prevalent from this higher ranked kenpolka.  It also appeared early on that he has been intent on helping to make this forum fly, but at the same time if he can pose these quality topics NOW, why couldnt he do them before? Was it due to a lack of topic focus in the other forums, or is it because of the idea that this is more his cup o tea, or is there yet another agenda???   I like some of the topics he has started since this forum began.  Some of them have even put questions I have into words.  Others have raised even more questions.  

Personally, I think this forum is the "I TEACH EPAK AS TAUGHT TO ME BY MR PARKER FORUM"  the all end of of traditional EPAK kenpo.  I am open to all kenpo.  I think Ron Chapel should be allowed to talk about Sub Level Four kenpo here.  It is, after all, Kenpo taught to him by Mr. Parker.  The hard core traditionalists will not change, it is their nature.  

The traditionalists term can be applied to those who think that the 16-24-32 system should never be changed, because it is all in there.  I think they are right, I am sure it is all in there.  I want to know how to find it and apply it faster, not to achieve a higher belt but to get that idea or concept to the student sooner.  Maybe this principle that is not specifically taught until z, could be demonstrated at x.  Makes the student more prepared for the challenge sooner.  

Mr. Conatser I post this as I see it, no disrespect meant.

Salute

JD


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok...I gotta pop in here...been trying to step back a bit lately...

This isn't an 'official' poll, those are done by admins usually.

We now have 3 Kenpo forums...
1 for General Kenpo/Kempo with a relaxed moderation level. All 'flavors' welcome.

1 for Technical.  More focused moderation, but again, all flavors welcome...including EPAK.

1 for EPAK specific focus with a tight moderation policy.

Yes, there is some overlap, and yes, traffic flow has changed. We are monitoring things as we go and will evaluate things accordingly.  The announcement of the Tech forums death is premature. The tech forum -may- be rolled back into General....it may not.  It depends on its usage, both in reading -and- posting.  The same is true of the EPAK forum.  It may stay, it may roll back into its component parts.  

Heres the key....it all depends on how -you- make use of it.  I see the Tech forum as a great reference source, even if its got a low post count as it gives us a place to put the 'meat' of threads.  Of course, the prefered thing is for you folks in the know to use it and generate original technical discussions.

For the folks who aren't happy with the EPAK splitoff....EPAK is still welcome in the other 2 forums.

For those who want a 'specialized' area of their own...Show us the 'specialized' interest is there, and we will consider it...you can also look into the hosted forum concept.

MT is commited to supporting the Kenpo Community....The -Entire- Kenpo community, Tracy/Parker and more.

 An announcement on this will be forthcoming before years end.
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _*
> I also notice that Mr. Conatser post quality has increased with this EPAK specific forum instead of the more fun and games that were more prevalent from this higher ranked kenpolka.
> JD *



Well, geeze, thank you!  But you make me feel like all I did before was joke around. :rofl:  {which admittedly I love to have fun as well as gab Kenpo}.  It's just that sometimes the mood hits me a certain way and I respond.   I'll work on myself  more ...... thank you for the reminder. 



> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _*
> It also appeared early on that he has been intent on helping to make this forum fly, but at the same time if he can pose these quality topics NOW, why couldn't he do them before? Was it due to a lack of topic focus in the other forums, or is it because of the idea that this is more his cup o tea, or is there yet another agenda???   I like some of the topics he has started since this forum began.  Some of them have even put questions I have into words.  Others have raised even more questions.
> JD *



I thought I was doing it before but at various times in the year I am busy with other things and don't always "live" on the net... although I am here quite a bit.  At other times I feel that I don't want to comment for one reason or another unless specifically asked.  Others need to be heard and post as well.  Again, thanks for the compliments, if I have caused you to think a bit or others then I have been successful in some small way.



> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _*
> Personally, I think this forum is the "I TEACH EPAK AS TAUGHT TO ME BY MR. PARKER FORUM"  the all end of traditional EPAK kenpo.  I am open to all kenpo.  I think Ron Chapel should be allowed to talk about Sub Level Four kenpo here.  It is, after all, Kenpo taught to him by Mr. Parker.  The hard core traditionalists will not change, it is their nature.
> JD *



No one is locking "anyone" out.  Anyone can post if they choose.  I can go to the Ninja Room and post if I like or have something to comment or ask on..... but I don't frequent it, because my focus and interests are here with MY Art American Kenpo.



> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _*
> The traditionalists term can be applied to those who think that the 16-24-32 system should never be changed, because it is all in there.  I think they are right, I am sure it is all in there.  I want to know how to find it and apply it faster, not to achieve a higher belt but to get that idea or concept to the student sooner.  Maybe this principle that is not specifically taught until z, could be demonstrated at x.  Makes the student more prepared for the challenge sooner.
> JD *



The General Kenpo/Kempo Section is open for All to  Post as well, this room is just a little more pointed at AK specifically, that's all.  The intention is to focus on this so that the students and instructors can debate, share, discuss, question etc. on material that is not so broad in interpretation, that's all.



> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _*
> Mr. Conatser I post this as I see it, no disrespect meant.
> Salute, JD
> *



No disrespect ever taken JD, thanks for your comments, questions and polite discussions.  Keep the questions coming!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Like
> Dis-like
> Neutral
> Undecided *



The pulse is still there. No need for a"special forum." You guys have been around crowding the place as it is. (Just teasing)

Us "other " Kenpo guys have to have a note from home just to come by, and watch!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Us "other " Kenpo guys have to have a note from home just to come by, and watch!
> *



Just make sure it's not forged like the last one, other wise:btg:
:rofl:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 26, 2003)

I don't like it, it feels too purist and I don't think I've actually posted in here apart from now.

I've been reading it, but I hardly dare join in. 

Ian.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

for the sake of kenpo unity. STOP voting "so so" and Vote for "disklike" group.

Appreciation


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> for the sake of kenpo unity. STOP voting "so so" and Vote for "disklike" group.
> Appreciation
> *


:rofl: 
this tickles me that the "so so" bugs you so much:rofl: 

next time I do a poll I won't put that possibility in... LOL


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *:rofl:
> this tickles me that the "so so" bugs you so much:rofl:
> 
> ...



Yes or No should do it 

From what i see it. You either LIKE or DON'T LIKE it. There is nothing between BUT you made it EXCEPTION :soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Oct 27, 2003)

Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation on topic..

-Seig
-MT Moderator-


----------



## dcence (Oct 28, 2003)

I voted dislike because it has killed the 'technical board'.   Where I believe most of the EPAK threads belong.  I like the activity and was originally  in favor of EPAK forum , but I think it is too much to have 3 Kenpo forms.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 28, 2003)

I too think that the "Technical board" has disipated and is now all but a useless appendage. 

From what I recall the purpose for this board was to focus on EPAK material only and have those with other points of view go to the general area. (in a nut-shell)

I don't see the benefit, only the disipation.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *The "Technical board" has disipated, from what I recall the purpose for this board was to focus on EPAK material only and have those with other points of view go to the general area.
> Your Brother John
> *



Well the title says Kenpo/Kempo Technical, so really it could be either system.  

As mentioned before, Kaith and the Mods constantly evaluate these things and if in their opinions a change needs to be made.... I'm confident THEY will make it.  Other than that, we have a lot of versatility to post and the option is not hurting me. 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 5, 2003)

Only 3 days left to vote before the Poll closes!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 10, 2003)

to all who participated and posted.

:asian:


----------

